
Ask HN: If you’re thinking of buying a car, does personal tech matter? - readscodes
I’m working on a side project that helps people choose a car to buy, lease, or rent based on the personal technology they use.<p>Does anyone think this matters?<p>If you’re thinking of buying a car do you consider how your phone or other devices interface with the car? Is this something you would test at the dealership? Or seek information about online?<p>Your thoughts and feedback welcome!
======
cimmanom
Seems silly for your car to become obsolete when Apple upgrades from 30-pin to
lightning connectors (as happened to a couple people I know), when most of the
functionality they used could have been provided by a headphone jack.

What happens when you buy the latest Android device but your car's hardware
won't support an up to date version of Android Auto?

Unless you're just getting a 3-year lease and won't be dealing with upgrade
issues anyway, I'd suggest making the available integrations the last
criterion on the list - a tie-breaker between two otherwise equal options, or
an add-on to purchase if you find your car of choice under budget.

------
jetti
I just bought a car a couple months ago and the personal tech aspect was the
last thing on my mind (sort of). As long as the radio has bluetooth I'm
content as I can just use that to connect to play music/podcasts from my
phone.

------
catchmeifyoucan
You're asking on HN, so there's a community bias here btw for your research.

Recently bought a new car. On my wish list, I had Carplay/Android Auto. In the
past, bluetooth phone/audio was the only way to interface with your phone.
Handsfree phone is a minimum, and I definitely look for that.

------
ddingus
To me, no. I have used newer, integrated systems and for the most part saw
good value.

That is all a nice to have though. I'm quite happy with an earbud mic combo
and a charging cable.

I prefer my cars simple and lean. Sometimes, I'll rent something fun when
driving for pleasure is more of a focus.

Otherwise, it is just a car.

